# Grant Hill thinks about Suns.......



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Reports out of Detroit indicate that if Orlando Magic guard Grant Hill, who is a free agent on July 1, decides to return to the NBA next season, he would decide between his two former teams – the Detroit Pistons and the Orlando Magic – and the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> Hill would give the Suns another gifted shooter and his need to play limited minutes at this stage of his career would not be a problem. Hill is expected to take the next few months to ponder retirement, but has expressed interest in playing for Phoenix in the past.


WOW!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

No! Let Detroit get Grant & Jalen.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I wouldn't mind that at all if he were to take vet minimum.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> No! Let Detroit get Grant & Jalen.



Suns were actually gonna let Rose go elsewhere but he chose to stay. He wanted to be "apart of something."

I wonder if the Pistons would've signed Webber if that played out way.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Grant Hill? He had amazing potential early in his career. Could he fit in? He could probably act as a mentor for some of our younger player. Seems to be a stand up guy unless he's had some issues in the past that I don't know about. But would he get PT? We thought Jalen Rose could crack the rotation but it hasn't happened yet. Grant Hill is a great player no doubt. If he sign hopefully he'll get 5-12 mins a game. Makes us that much deeper.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Hill would be a great part of our 8 man rotation.

Nash/Barbosa
Bell
Junior/Hill
Marion/KT
Amare/Diaw


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Lukasbmw said:


> Hill would be a great part of our 8 man rotation.
> 
> Nash/Barbosa
> Bell
> ...


Yeah, but now you have 9. 

Junior could sit. But then we have a high first round pick and with any luck we'll get Horford. So who else sits? I haven't quite given up on Diaw yet and I'd like Hill to play (if we get him). That 8-man rotation is now starting to look awfully crowded.

Anyway, I hope we get Hill. Perhaps if we make it to the Finals the Suns will be a more attractive option for him.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

This article was completely made up.

Not true at all.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> Yeah, but now you have 9.
> 
> Junior could sit. But then we have a high first round pick and with any luck we'll get Horford. So who else sits? I haven't quite given up on Diaw yet and I'd like Hill to play (if we get him). That 8-man rotation is now starting to look awfully crowded.
> 
> Anyway, I hope we get Hill. Perhaps if we make it to the Finals the Suns will be a more attractive option for him.


Who is junior?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Who is junior?


James "Airball" Jones.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> James "Airball" Jones.


Good one! :lol:


----------

